# tang question



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello. I am just about ready to add another fish to my tank: 60 gallon w/ LR, 1 percula clown, 1 gobi, 1 cleaner shrimp. I love the way tangs look, and I also here that the yellow tang is particularly hardy. Does this hold true for all tangs? I am new to saltwater, and although I would prefer a sailfin or yellow eyed tang, I do not want a fish that is too delicate. Any advice?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well dont get a yellow tang. if you want more fish later there is a chance of a new fish being attacked by the yellow tang. Sailfins are nice, i have always liked them. plush they are not as aggressive at the yellows, but they do get much larger than them. Yellow eye koles are ok too. they are pretty peacefull to other fish.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Sailfins are an excellent fish to have in a community tank, mine was very friendly & would eat out of your hand. 
But they do grow big in a very short time.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

How big do sailfins grow? Will they out grow a 60 gallon?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well i wouldnt get a sailfin in your 60 gallon, they get to over a foot. You could probably get away with a kole tang. you could also look into a scopas tang or bristletooth tang.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Check out the link below, size of fish varies depending which species you are able to get, mine was a Pacific Sailfin Tang

There appears to be different opinions to what size tank you can have, in this article 50 gallon is minimum.

My tank is 75 Gallon & it was obvious he was going to out grow my tank, but he passed away last year  

He was about 2 years old & around 5" in length



http://www.wetwebmedia.com/zebrasom.htm


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Yellow tangs need 100 gallons anyways. A blue tang can live in a 70 gallon tank but you probably couldn't add more fish. Naso tangs need125 gallons, and they are sensitive. and Sohal tangs (my favorite) need 125 gallons and you probably couldn't add more fish


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if he were to get a blue tang he would deffinatly be able to get more fish, and blue tangs need about 100 gallons.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa said:


> if he were to get a blue tang he would deffinatly be able to get more fish, and blue tangs need about 100 gallons.



They need 70 gallons I will pm you the link on where I found this.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Age of Aquariums said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > if he were to get a blue tang he would deffinatly be able to get more fish, and blue tangs need about 100 gallons.
> ...


I bet you got that from liveaquaria. If you search more places most so a minimuim of 100gals. They are fastest swimming tang in the family. Which they need alot of swimming room. If you setup a tank with live rock like its suppose to be, there would be no swimming room in a 70 gallon tank. Can you put a baby hippo tang in a 70? Yes but be advise he will get bigger and will need more room to swim. As for adding more fish with established tangs in the tank, I wouldnt be worried about a hippo tang as much as a naso, yellow or purple tang. All tangs they say can be aggresive towards tank mates, none is more true with the yellow tang. They are known to try and take over a whole tank. Are there people out there that it doesnt happen to? Yes I have only known a few that this has not happen to. You can also have more then 1 tang in a tank as long as they are not from the same family. I would also not recommend this to anyone with less then a 120 gallon tank.


This is just a number of tangs and minium tank sizes. Yes there are different species from different parts of the world this is just an average for the whole family in general. Many people have different opions on what tank size fits what tang. this an average for searches on the net with each.

Hippo Tang 100 gallons
Yellow Tang 100 gallons
Naso Tang 125 gallons
Purple Tang 100 gallons
Sailfin Tang 125 gallons
Powder Blue Tang 100 gallons
Scopas Tang 100 gallons
Yellow eye kole tang 100 gallons
Sohal Tang 180 gallons


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Is a regal and a hippo tang the same thing?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, just different names.


----------



## daboss (Jun 6, 2007)

*i have a yellow and a blue hippo tang in a 55g tank*

:?: i have a 55g tank with yellow tang blue hippo tang there both loving life


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: i have a yellow and a blue hippo tang in a 55g tank*



daboss said:


> :?: i have a 55g tank with yellow tang blue hippo tang there both loving life


they may not be as happy as you think.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: i have a yellow and a blue hippo tang in a 55g tank*



daboss said:


> :?: i have a 55g tank with yellow tang blue hippo tang there both loving life


Yeah as you know they are. BUt in fact a hippo tang loves/needs alot of swimming room. But enough about this. I have a Hippo tang, bristle teeth tang, and a purle tang in a 120gal with a 30 sump.


----------

